

The Linear Algebra Behind Search Engines - avner
http://mathdl.maa.org/mathDL/4/?pa=content&sa=viewDocument&nodeId=636&pf=1

======
michael_dorfman
Not a bad treatment of the subject, but I still prefer "The $25000000000
Eigenvector" ([http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pd...](http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf))

